# noob question.



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey guys Im getting some wheels that a guy used on his 94 S4 for my winter's on my mkv GTI, i just need to know the hub size of a 94 S4.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

dwince said:


> Hey guys Im getting some wheels that a guy used on his 94 S4 for my winter's on my mkv GTI, i just need to know the hub size of a 94 S4.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


same as a Mk5... unless they're aftermarket and then they're probably just those giant 'fit anything' hubs


----------



## dwince (Apr 27, 2009)

Chapel said:


> same as a Mk5... unless they're aftermarket and then they're probably just those giant 'fit anything' hubs


thanks man!


----------

